# Stickies



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

> *If you run a business or enterprise, you may install a second copy of the Software Product on a portable Device owned by you for the exclusive use of the person within your business or enterprise who is the user of the primary copy of the Software Product, provided that such person only uses the second copy for business purposes.*


*Can you make a second copy of your Microsoft Office 2003 or XP software for your portable computer?

Yes!* The End-User Licence Agreement (EULA) for some Microsoft application software products includes the aforementioned statement. If your EULA contains this sentence, then, subject to the conditions mentioned in the quote above, you may make a second copy of the software. Note that the software must be installed on the local hard disk of your computer – you are not entitled to make and use a second copy on your portable computer if you run the primary copy of the software from a network server. To check out the EULA of your own MS Office 2003/XP, search in the Microsoft Office\Office11 or Office10 folder for .TXT files the names of which contain the letters "EULA".



> *How does Microsoft Product Activation work?*
> 
> Product Activation works by validating that the software's product key, required as part of product installation, has not been used on more PCs than is allowed by the software's end user license agreement (EULA). In general, Windows XP can be installed on one PC and *Office 2003 or Office XP can be installed on one PC and the laptop computer used by the user of the one PC*. (For specifics, please see the EULA accompanying your product.)





> *Can one copy of MS Office be install on a personal computer and laptop at the same time?
> 
> Yes*, as long as you are the primary user, and it is not an OEM version. For example, if your son uses the desktop and, at the same time you use the laptop, then you should purchase two licenses.


*BEWARE! THE PORTABLE-USE OPTION IS NOT AVAILABLE FOR OEM VERSIONS OF MS OFFICE!* The OEM Office (which typically comes pre-installed; otherwise is obtained at the time of a new computer's purchase) is tied to the original PC and does not have portable use rights. These are only available in Full Packaged Product or Volume licensing. If you attempt this, here is what happens: Cannot activate OEM edition more than once in Office XP


References:
Microsoft Product Activation Facts
Microsoft Licensing FAQ (look at page 11)
Microsoft Licensing FAQs
Protecting Your Business: New Anti-Piracy Efforts & Licensing for System Builders (February 04, 2005)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

nice work fellas


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

*dell insperon screw identification*

THis may help, it is for inspiron 1100
View attachment 8946


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.msfn.org/articles.php?action=show&showarticle=49


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*replacing the h/d on a sony vaio laptop*

http://www.cs.bath.ac.uk/~jpc/vaio/
http://www.iq.sony.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN...results,UseTemplate=case.tem,VARSET_TOP=TRUE#


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*dell laptop fan and cpu monitoring software*

http://www.diefer.de/i8kfan/index.html


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

All the above stand for Office 2007 (FPP & VL), as well: MS Office 2007 versions and licensing options


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*dell inspiron 9200-9300*

http://www.cmsproducts.com/pdf/driveremoval/Dell/Dell Inspiron 9200 & 9300.pdf


----------



## Dell_CA (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Hard drive not detected. Can I retrieve my data?*

Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I’m part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I read your question and wanted to offer some help. 

You can run a pre boot diagnostic from your system by holding down the <Fn> key and then pressing the power button. Release both buttons and the PSA diagnostic should begin. Just follow the on-screen instructions and record the sequence of beeps and make note of any error codes that appear. If your system doesn’t run the test then go into the system BIOS (F2 at boot) and see if the system recognizes the hard drive. If so, the data should be fairly easy to recover, if not then you may be looking at a physical hard drive failure (broken heads or failed platter bearings) which would require a data recovery service to get the data back. Either way, lets look at some ways to try and rescue the information. 

In order to see if the data is recoverable you would need to find an external hard drive carrier for a notebook hard drive (2.5"). You can usually find these at any local computer shop fairly cheap. You basically put the hard drive in the carrier which can then be connected to any other computer via USB. This bypasses the need for the OS to be loaded and you should be able to go in to the drives files just like a USB key. It will be an added drive in the “My Computer” options of the host computer (the computer you hook the hard drive carrier to.) If it doesn’t automatically find the drive, once connected via USB, you may have to go into disk management (right click on “My Computer” and choose “Manage” and then “Disk Management”), locate the drive and then right click and choose “Explore.” This should bring up a window that will allow you to see the data on the hard drive in which case you can simply drag and drop the information to another folder on the host computer or you can burn a CD or DVD with whatever data you need off of it. 

If the drive didn’t show up in the BIOS, and you can’t see it after connecting it to the host computer and going through Disk Management, then the drive itself may be physically bad and you would have to take it to a data recovery center to get the information off. This can be a VERY expensive process so you may want to weigh the value of the data VS the cost of retrieving it. You can get an idea of the cost by searching the web for “Data Recovery Services” and see if it’s something you’re interested in. Before you do that you may want to look at some software options like Get Data Back, Recover my files, or any other data recovery software programs you can find. I can’t officially comment on their functionality, but I’ve had customers tell me about the software working well for them so it’s at least worth reading about and considering as an option. 

As for the hard drive itself, if the system is still under warranty we can certainly replace it for you, but data backup and recovery are areas that our technical teams don’t touch. At most they can recommend some services, but for the most part we can’t do anything about recovering your information. 

They say hindsight is 20/20 so this next statement is a bit on the obvious side, but it’s a good reminder. It’s always recommended that you make regular back up’s of your information because as you, and I’m sure many others in this forum, have seen first hand a hard drive can go at any time and usually without warning. I hope this information is helpful and I wish you luck!

Thank you,

Mike 
Dell customer advocate


----------

